
Employees at home are being photographed every 5 minutes by video service - LiNeXT
https://www.businessinsider.com/work-from-home-sneek-webcam-picture-5-minutes-monitor-video-2020-3
======
intopieces
Man, their website copy is cringe city:

"3 Availability Settings Available means you’re free to chat if someone needs
you.

Busy mode means you’re pretending to be busy so other users have to hit you up
to see if you’re free to chat.

And away, well that obviously means you’re in the toilet."

This kind of cutsie stuff doesn't make me think they take the convergence of
my private space and work space seriously.

------
1970-01-01
[https://youtu.be/XfQFq8jMMsY](https://youtu.be/XfQFq8jMMsY)

------
LeoTinnitus
Just make sure the fist photo of you is a photo of you attached to some Ferris
bueller like string contraption, then change it once or twice. Done.

------
jaredcwhite
I would say this s--t makes my skin crawl, but that line's already been taken.
;)

Honestly, one of the top reasons by far I've chosen remote work over the years
is precisely to get away from this kind of nonsense. If I need to be in a
meeting with somebody, I'll be in a meeting with somebody. Otherwise, for the
love of god leave me the eff alone so I can concentrate on getting my work
done!

------
m-p-3
A good reason to get a webcam cover. And Dell even have a webcam privacy
slider built-in in their newer models.

IMO this should have been done a long time ago. The next step should be a
physical switch for the microphone.

------
anotheryou
This would rage me enough to seriously start gaming. If they do screenshots
than on my private computer put up just out of view.

------
nunez
a) Of course we need more connected office tools that will completely saturate
local ISP trunk routes

b) While I can see the connected culture aspect of this tool, it should be a
surprise to no-one that this can totally be used to ensure that butts are
indeed in seats. I can easily see something like this being used in a 100%
remote call center or offshore dev sweatshop (which, to be clear, I do not
support).

